
How the Oxford Comma Saved Overtime Pay - i_miss_qbasic
https://medium.com/@CyberStockroom/how-the-oxford-comma-saved-overtime-pay-18efc46955ef
======
ColinWright
It's not as clear as one might think. Here is an extensive discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13893870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13893870)
(238 comments)

A few extra comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13886467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13886467)
(6 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13879156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13879156)
(1 comment)

And many submissions with no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13897279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13897279)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13893537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13893537)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13891064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13891064)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13889363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13889363)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13886530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13886530)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13884709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13884709)

~~~
i_miss_qbasic
Oh wow I didn't realize there were this many conversations! I wrote this
article based almost exclusively on the Judge's ruling so I hope that it's
pretty accurate despite the sensationalist headline :)

